# Are pieces of wood OK for chewing?



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

We have construction in the house with pieces of wood that Xargos can pick up in a number of places on the property.

Is that safe to let him chew on clean pine pieces of wood?

Tanya


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Do you know if the wood is treated or untreated? I don't like Renji chewing sticks because I'm worried about splinters and I don't think I want him eating sticks, but treated wood has a lot of nasties in it that a dog should not be eating or chewing.


----------



## sleachy (Aug 10, 2001)

Absolutely positively NOT ok to chew on wood. I know several dogs who have had major complications after ingesting wood. It does NOT show up on xray and a sliver can easily puncture the intestines.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

i would never ever let dogs eat wood or sticks. construction wood can easily splinter and there is something in fresh tree sticks/branches that gives dogs bloody diarrhea. digestive tract problems are a nightmare, prevention is so important. can you imagine splinters lodging in your dog's throat, stomach, intestine?


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

If it is treated in may contain toxic chemicals. If not you still have the danger of ingesting splinters or getting pieces caught in the mouth/teeth or throat. 
I used to let my Golden chew sticks at the park until one day when I found a big piece of her gums over one of her upper canines hanging off after she had been chewing a stick.


----------



## kenthompsonhome (Dec 7, 2008)

I don't like the pups eating wood and sticks...could be dangerous...however too many trees on my property so I can't always find them.


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

The wood is untreated ..

Very grateful and very scared by all the input regarding splinters.

I can control that ... he won't be touching the wood any more!

Thank you all for your kindness!

Tanhya


----------



## Jake's Mom (Nov 27, 2008)

On New Year's Day we had to take Jake to the emergency vet. It was an hour drive to get there. They found little pieces of bark, my daughter's hair, and some grass all tangled up and blocking his rectum.

Thankfully they were able to remove it without surgery. His x-ray looks clear, so we shouldn't have to do this again. 

But no, I won't ever let Jake chew on wood!


----------



## WinitheGSD (Sep 21, 2008)

Well in my experience-no. we have had several issues with dogs chewing on wood. one were it was so bad we had to make a emergency trip to the vet. what happens is the dog chews it then ends up swallowing it and somtimes the dog swallows big pieces of stick that get horizontically stuck in the throat. and the dog is then choking-a lot!!!! and I usually am able to get my hand down there throat and carefully pull it out, but then again sometimes it is so bad you have to go to the vet. and they have a special tool that they use to get down there and pull it out. usually it dosen't get stuck to far down. but as a result of that my dogs are not aloud to chew sticks.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

To add to all the good reason given on this thread of how bad they can be for the dog health... if you allow him to chew on wood, how can he know he's not allowed to chew on furniture?


----------

